# Rogue Reserve - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (16/8/16)

*Sir Vape would like to introduce you to Rogue. Over a year in the making and finally ready to launch at VapeCon 2016.*





*Hugo (aka The Hobbit) & Craig ( aka BigGuy) = Hard Hitters Alliance brings you Rogue. A fine mixed tobacco leaf reserve with bold notes of caramel, oak smoked custard and brown sugar steeped for a minimum of 3 months. Rogue is a must for all tobacco lovers but can easily crossover as a dessert vape which was the intention when we first started the Rogue journey and believe we have achieved just that. We hope you enjoy.

Rogue will be launching at VapeCon 2016 and will be available in 0,3,6 & 12mg.

Bottled in matt black 30ml bottles and packaged in our luxury insignia tubes.

We look forward to you tasting Rogue.

Craig and Hugo*​

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 8


----------



## Silver (16/8/16)

Wow @Sir Vape and @BigGuy 
*This looks absolutely marvellous!!!*

I would love to try this one

And I see its going to be available in 12mg


----------



## Sir Vape (17/8/16)

Silver said:


> Wow @Sir Vape and @BigGuy
> *This looks absolutely marvellous!!!*
> 
> I would love to try this one
> ...



We thought of you with this one Silver

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver (17/8/16)

Sir Vape said:


> We thought of you with this one Silver



Oh wow!
Many thanks 
I will certainly be buying one at your stand if I am able to!


----------



## Yiannaki (17/8/16)

for a second i thought this was a juice made by @rogue zombie !

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (17/8/16)

Yiannaki said:


> for a second i though this was a juice made by @rogue zombie !


Lol

No, but i believe i get R200 royalty fees per bottle, for the use of the name 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## BumbleBee (17/8/16)

I'm going to need one of these in 6mg, if not only because that packaging is totally wicked!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

